# Curious about Vacuum Sealer Bags



## sandyut (Nov 13, 2021)

I have always used FoodSaver bags.  I find the rolls not as good as the premade bags.

Considering trying out VSU Ultra bags to use in my FoodSaver V4840.

I would like to hear opinions on the VSU Ultra bags and how they compare to FoodSaver in actual use, sealing, staying sealed, etc.

Many thanks!


----------



## nutt (Nov 25, 2021)

I have used the food saver bags(it’s been some time) and now use VSU. currently on a roll with the texture can’t recall which that is. But I prefer the performance of them over any other!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 25, 2021)

VSU bags are thicker. They are nice bags, no bone holes and such but, they are a bit harder to seal, my experience. Use the wet seal option if you have it, it runs the seal bar longer. Otherwise they are great bags. For day to day use, I have been using the Food Saver brand “Game Saver” bags. They are thicker than standard bags, available at my local store and work well. They even make a Game Saver bag that is pleated that opens to 14” wide but folds down to seal on a 12” bar. I’m happy.


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 25, 2021)

Never tried VSU, but will be checking them out.
I didn't like the regular Food Server brand, but never tried the game saver line.
I love the Ziploc brand rolls as they are thicker and handle the sharp edges of bones.
Alas, my local store no longer handles Ziploc


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 26, 2021)

I switched to the VSU bags several years ago and I think they work much better. I had one of the cheaper sealers when I started using them and they sealed fine for me I have since bought a better sealer from Lisa and it works better and faster, I don't have to sit and wait for the sealer to cool down when doing lots of bags. I actually bought two of the cheaper sealers so I could switch between them when one got over heated but at times I had to wait for both to cool down. I also used the premade bags but usually have at least one roll on hand for larger odd ball stuff. As a general rule the premade bags means the sealer only has to make about half the seals since you don't have to make the bags and that was a big thing with the cheaper machines


----------

